# Hi to everyone from Oklahoma! New to Archery I am



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Crystal.


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

If your draw is under 27" you should look at the Bowtech Heartbreaker or the Hoyt Vixen or even the Mathews Passion....bows shoot better and more effeciently towards the ends of their draw cycles.
Good Luck!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I do like the Hoyt Vicxen, however I just feel it's to sissy of a bow for me. I have shot both CRX32 & Vixen and I like the way the 32 shoots better. Haven't shot the heartbreaker but shot the assassin by Bowtech and I really didnt like the grip. 

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone!


----------



## HamptonSM (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to AT, it's a great site full of info.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

